# A Day With The " STANLEY CUP"



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I spent the day with my wife and daughters at her cousin Cory Perry's in Peterborough for a private Stanley Cup Party.It was great.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice.... no pics with it up over your head? That would have been me


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

Very Cool!!!!!! :wink: Thats pretty much better than anything!


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

you lucky bugger. I heard it made an appearance at Joe Cools Bar in London lastnight as well. Some buddies saw it.
Bryan


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

It went to London after our party.He played junior hockey there.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

WOW!! Cool Dan, 2nd at Nationals and now the Stanley Cup!! It's been a great week for you.


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Luuuucccckyyyy!!!!!


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*That's awesome Dan-O*

When you told me about it last weekend, it made me want ot go home with you!! I would love to have the opp. to hold that big old goblet.

Rob


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Cool.......................

Were going to have to start calling you Mr. Dodge soon you keep this up. 


Did you get any tickets :wink:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Cool .....*

PBean


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

*Once in a life time*

That looks awesome Dan. Oh to have the chance:darkbeer::darkbeer:

You missed a good shoot at the running bear.

Grant


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I wish I could of went to North Bay but this ranked a little higher on my things to do list.There was plenty of BEER.


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

Nice!!!!


----------

